# Cellulose Sanding Sealer?



## L2wis (2 Nov 2011)

Hello all, does anyone know an alternative to using a Cellulose Sanding Sealer such as this: http://www.charnwood.net/shop/product/cellulose-sanding-sealer-500ml?cid=43. If there isn't anything I'll get myself a bottle next time I order from axminster but wondered if anything else can be used to gain the same effect?

My intentions are then to use the product on the lathe with beeswax and boiled linseed oil.

What would you all recommend?


----------



## Doug B (2 Nov 2011)

You can get acrylic & shellac sanding sealer as well as the cellulose, though the later dries quicker

Shellac :-
http://www.wood-finishes-direct.com/pro ... 4QodMzUEQA

Acrylic :-
http://www.toolpost.co.uk/pages/Finishe ... ylicSealer


----------



## L2wis (2 Nov 2011)

I like the sound is the shellac type because isn't that one of the main components in french polishing?


----------



## L2wis (2 Nov 2011)

Any ideas what would be the best way to use a sealer, beeswax and boiled linseed?


----------



## Doug B (2 Nov 2011)

L2wis":25c1ew1u said:


> I like the sound is the shellac type because isn't that one of the main components in french polishing?




Yep, personally i prefer the smell of shellac, celly can be a bit over powering.


V
Cheers.


----------



## woodpig (2 Nov 2011)

I've tied lots of different finishes and settled on Cellulose and Paste wax. Easy to use and seems quite durable, this is my favourite: http://www.craft-supplies.co.uk/cgi-bin ... .cgi/FM220


----------

